# Grizzly vs. Shop Fox Table Saws



## LumberJock_Jay (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I've been on this website a lot but never posted anything before. Please bare with me. I have read many great reviews on the Grizzly G0690 table saw. I am seconds from pushing the button on the order but I came across the Shop Fox W1819. I haven't found a review on it anywhere. Anyone have any opinions between the two companies? Favor one over the other or does it come down to the $$$ Lets say they sell for the exact same, which would you choose and why?

*Grizzly*
http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-3HP-220V-Cabinet-Table-Saw-with-Riving-Knife/G0690

*Shop Fox*
http://www.woodstockint.com/Shop-Fox-Cabinet-Saw-w-Riving-Knife/W1819/


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Shop Fox and Grizzly are owned by the same guy….Shiraz Balolia. The two brands have different retail approaches…Grizzly is mail order, while Shop Fox has a dealer network, and Shop Fox offers a two year warranty vs Griz's 1 year. In many cases the two companies put their names on the same tools, but there are also several examples of tools that are unique to each brand. If the tools are the same and the prices are close (not always the case), I typically recommend SF over Griz because of the dealer support and longer warranty.

In this case the cabinets are different, but the fence and the guts of the saw look the same from what I can glean….you can access the manuals of both online. The Griz is essentially the same saw as the basic Laguna Platinum, so its very possible that the SF is also. If the prices are the same, the SF has a couple of trump cards in its favor, plus I think that cabinet looks really neat. Either way, you'll get a great saw.

From the Grizzly website:









From the Shop Fox manual:


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok, so where exactly are we going bare it all?

*;-)* Please bear with me, the Devil made me do it!...

Anyways, what Knotscott says.


----------



## MikeinMD (Mar 3, 2011)

Knotscott is correct…the trunnions are the same between the G0690 and W1819. The cabinets are different.

How do I know…I just got delivery of a new W1819 from Amazon on Friday last week!!! This was an upgrade from a Ridgid R4511 and honestly, the 3hp is incredible!!! and the finish of the saw, honestly, is the best $1200 and change I spent in a long time! The fence was square to the miter slot, no runout on the spindle, and the blade to miter had less than .001 of a difference. I also love the the fence.

The price included lift gate service and personal delivery to the location in the garage. In addition Amazon gave a 1800 number to talk to a live person and they were great! Right now its on back order.

I did the same comparison and found out that the Shop Fox includes a fence on the miter guage with a flip stop and ended up being cheaper, heres why,

The grizzly lists the G0691 for $1295, plus $144 for freight, PLUS $35 for liftgate service and 1 year warranty which equals: $1474

I paid $1253.33 out the door from Amazon for the Shop Fox and get an upgraded miter gauge and two year Shop Fox warranty. Also check ebay and local dealers for Shop Fox.

Just food for thought…good luck!


----------



## prap (Jan 28, 2011)

Ok now I got an other saw to think about. There has to be something more than just the cabinet being a little different. If their both owned by the same guy but have different retail approaches I would think the Grizzly would have to be cheaper with just shipping from their warehouse vs. a dealer network and having a 1 year warranty vs 2.
Am I missing something???
Phil


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Usually SF is a bit more when the tools are the same, but dealers have more flexibility with sale prices too. I'll hazard a guess that the W1819 is a sale price.


----------



## MikeinMD (Mar 3, 2011)

knotscott is right, the other dealers that I checked with had this saw about $100 more. I picked both saws apart, they are the same.


----------



## wilterbeast (Feb 23, 2011)

The closest shop fox dealer is quit a drive from me, and I've always had great customer service with grizzly. I like that i can just go to the dealer and order the part vs going threw a dealer. Btw if your ever near a grizzly store its a must see, its a woodworkes heaven


----------



## rolinger (Jan 29, 2016)

Big difference a few years makes. MikeinMD paid $1253 for the SF W1919 off of Amazon, same saw is currently priced at $1800. Currently the G0690 is priced at $1675 including shipping. Oddly though, the G0691 is priced at $2475 - $850 over the list price on Grizzly.com.

I am in saw hell…not wanting to spend more than $1500, but spending an extra $200 or $300 gets me a world of difference. Looking at the Grizzly G1023RLW or the G0691 - having a hard time really seeing what the difference is between the two models.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

There are several forums on here discussing the differences between the two Grizzly models. Dust collection, belts, and fences are a few of the differences.


----------



## 716 (Nov 22, 2015)

> Looking at the Grizzly G1023RLW or the G0691 - having a hard time really seeing what the difference is between the two models.
> - rolinger


I hope you are not color blind, one is white another is green 
Plus one has a blade shroud another does not. The location of the dust port is different. G0690 has larger working area. It requires thicker blades. The table is thicker, the fence is more substantial, it is heavier …
In one phrase it is a larger saw.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> I am in saw hell…not wanting to spend more than $1500, but spending an extra $200 or $300 gets me a world of difference. Looking at the Grizzly G1023RLW or the G0691 - having a hard time really seeing what the difference is between the two models.
> 
> - rolinger


The major differences are in the belt drive systems and the blade height mechanisms. There are some differences in the dust collection and blade guards too. The rip capacities are slightly different, but both have rails can easily slide to the right to "gain ~ 10 more capacity without even drilling, so I wouldn't let that big influence on your decision. Both have really good reputations with their respective owners.

The G1023RL uses a vertical elevation threaded screw and dovetail ways to guide the entire mechanism straight up and down. It also uses a modern serpentine drive belt. As mentioned, it does have blade shroud. It includes the Shop Fox Classic Biese clone fence and rips to 26". Made in Taiwan.









The G0690 raises the blade using a traditional swing arm, so the blade travels in an arc. It uses a triple v-belt drive system. The fence on the G0590 is also a Biese clone, but is not the SF Classic…similar, but not the same. Stock rip is 30" The last I knew, the G0690 offered an Asian made Leeson motor, vs a generic Asian motor on the 1023RL…neither motors have had issues that I know of. The G0690 is essentially the same as the Laguna Platinum, Shop Fox, Baileigh, Craftex, Harvey, etc. Made in China.


----------

